# Postcard Perfect



## Diana G (Mar 8, 2012)

This is one of the first photos I've ever taken, probably back in 2006-07? A lot of people think I should sell this as a postcard. Thoughts??


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Disagree.  The image lacks emotion to me and the white balance is completely off.  It is also underexposed.

  What do you like about it?   Why do you describe it as a "professional" image?

If you can sell it, go for it, but I don't consider it a "professional" image.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to agree with JWB; the scene is nice enough, and with some further processing it could a good shot.  I can't comment on WB as I am using a poor-quality, non-calibrated monitor ('though it does appear to have a strong blue/cold cast), but the entire lower, RH side is drastically under-exposed and the water appears to have blown areas.  There are also some compositional issues which could have been improved at time of shooting; for instance:  The road on the upper right is a bit of a distraction and the sky is somewhat on the weak and watery side.

Overall, it's not a bad shot at all, but I do not think that it's likely to be successful as a postcard.


----------



## Diana G (Mar 8, 2012)

Well this was taken with a point and shoot size camera, so I guess the term 'professional shot' is invalid. 
I have actually had offers to sell it has a poster and a postcard before. And fellow photographers around my do seem to like it.


----------



## Diana G (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks for your input!


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to certainly agree with the other two posts. It's a nice vacation snap shot, not exceptionally well composed, exposure issues for sure, WB has issues as well.  Why do you feel that it's professional quality, and is salable as a post card? One thing about stock pictures, they have to be  perfect technically, even if the composition is less then stellar.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Diana G said:


> Well this was taken with a point and shoot size camera, so I guess the term 'professional shot' is invalid.



None of our responses was intended to discourage you so don't get discouraged.  You also don't need an SLR camera to get "professional" images.  You just need good technique and composition.  There are incredibly good photos out there taken with an iPhone and other p&s cameras.


----------



## Diana G (Mar 8, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Diana G said:
> 
> 
> > Well this was taken with a point and shoot size camera, so I guess the term 'professional shot' is invalid.
> ...



No, I'm not discouraged at all. I just know a lot of people who love this photo and I wanted to see what other people thought is all. Just curious.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)

Those who say, "You should sell this!" are most likely different people from those who say, "What will it cost me?".

It's easy to get all fired up with encouragement from acquaintances about making money from your work, but it's a whole other ball game when it comes to getting perfect strangers to pony up their hard-earned cash.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2012)

Diana G said:


> Well this was taken with a point and shoot size camera, so I guess the term 'professional shot' is invalid.


The type of camera used is matters not a whit.  That is akin to saying that the mechanic did not do a professional job repairing your car because he did not use a Snap-On wrench.  It's all about the quality of the product, NOT the tools.



Diana G said:


> I have actually had offers to sell it has a poster and a postcard before.


Good for you!  May I ask why you chose not to accept them?



Diana G said:


> And fellow photographers around my do seem to like it.


  Art is totally subjective; I often find that the images I like best from a given session are NOT the ones chosen by the client(s).


----------



## Diana G (Mar 8, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Diana G said:
> 
> 
> > Well this was taken with a point and shoot size camera, so I guess the term 'professional shot' is invalid.
> ...



I guess I was afraid of someone stealing it or something. I dunno. Just didn't look to far into the copyrighting aspect. 
What I find strange is that most people like this shot the best out of everything I've taken. *Shrugs* Art looks different to everyone.


----------



## MReid (Mar 8, 2012)

Well this isn't much of a shot really...looks like somebody walking across a bridge at a random time of day stopped and snapped a shot and continued walking.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 8, 2012)

Diana, it's not what we think that counts. If you have someone that is willing to pay, do what suits you and the buyer best.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Why do you want to delete this post?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

shot is very blue.... depressingly so. Simple fix in PP...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 8, 2012)

Diana G said:


> What I find strange is that most people like this shot the best out of everything I've taken.


That very well may be.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Diana G said:
> 
> 
> > What I find strange is that most people like this shot the best out of everything I've taken.
> ...



Yep.. a lot of peoples like McDonald's too, but I wouldn't eat there! Taste (or lack of it) is a very individual thing...


----------



## Diana G (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, I get your point people lol! 

Just ignore this picture then! I posted better ones


----------



## Compaq (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll agree I don't see this as "postcard material". But that is only my opinion, and I'm used to seeing grand landscapes on postcards.


----------



## printsnpaints (May 21, 2012)

Perhaps there is something you can do in Photoshop to fix the exposure and white balance issues. As for those who give you offers for it, I think you should give it a shot. It may not impress much in this discussion but if people are willing to pay you for it then there's no harm in grabbing the opportunity to make some extra cash.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 21, 2012)

Go to Staples, buy Post card "paper", print out post cards, go to craft show, sell them.

IF people buy them for $.50 or $1 and you sell out guess what - postcard material.


----------

